# Sirius web site has serious growth spurt



## deraz (Sep 25, 2004)

SIRIUS Satellite Radio's Web Site Sees Triple Digit Year-Over-Year Growth, Outpacing XM Satellite Radio Since January, According to Nielsen//NetRatings

Audio Streaming Sites Benefit From 'Stickiness'

NEW YORK, April 12 /PRNewswire-FirstCall/ -- Nielsen//NetRatings, a
global leader in Internet media and market research, announced today that
Web traffic to SIRIUS Satellite Radio grew an impressive 188 percent year
over year, increasing from 666,000 unique visitors in March 2005 to 1.9
million in March 2006 (see Table 1).

From and full article:
http://www.prnewswire.com/cgi-bin/stories.pl?ACCT=104&STORY=/www/story/04-12-2006/0004338906&EDATE=


----------

